# vsftp - Unterschiedliche User, unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse



## Docp (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes vor: Ich möchte, dass sich mehrere User auf dem ftp-Server (per vsftpd, OpenSuse 10.3) einloggen können und unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse sehen können. Ein kurzer Beispiel:
Verzeichnissstruktur:
_\Flo
\Dani
\Cornelia
\Konrad
\Allgemein
\Fotos_

Wenn sich Cornelia einloggt, soll das Verzeichniss beim ftp-Server folgendermaßen aussehen:
_\Cornelia
\Allgemein
\Fotos_

Bei Konrad soll es vielleicht nur
_\Konrad
\Fotos_
sein

Er reicht mir auch wenn man nur Zugriff auf seine Verzeichnisse hat, und die anderen abgelehnt werden. Es sollte aber auch nicht so sein, dass man sich durch verschiedene Pfade klicken müssen. Ich bin froh, dass sie verstanden haben wie man einen ftp-Client benutzt.

Danke und Grüße

Flo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2008)

Ich wuerde sagen dass Du dies ueber Dateisystemberechtigungen und Gruppenbildung loesen solltest.


----------

